
The Simple Solution to Traffic [video 5:14min] - gkya
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iHzzSao6ypE
======
mastermojo
I'm curious as to how a chain of cars would react to a gap appearing. The
ideal balance would be to space the cars out evenly, but would that work on
the individual car level when each driver looks at the cars in front and
behind?

